# Ogre-faced Spider (Deinopidae)



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Just been reading up on the funkyest spider ever.Its not much to look at.Pretends to be a twig most of the day but to catch its prey it dangles just above ground.It spins a sticky silk net that it holds between its front legs.With its enlarged eyes, which give it excellent vision, the spider sees prey approaching and throws the net over its victim. The captive becomes entangled and the spider then wraps it into a package. The spider bites the prey and then either eats it right away or hangs it up to be eaten later. A new net is needed for each catch.Has anyone heard of this spider before or had any experiance with one?What a cool spider.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

are u on about the 1 thats on the 'im a celeb'? if so they look cool but i know jack about them! :blush:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry a thread like this is usless with out pics 

heres some pictures


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats one hell of a stare!!:devil:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

: victory:


sage999 said:


> Thats one hell of a stare!!:devil:


 
THAT IS SOOOO COOOOL ITS MAD AND FUNNY AT THE SAME TIME LOL


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

id love to macro that :2thumb:


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

hideous, and yet strangely compelling stare ..... :shock:

:help:


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Thank for the pictures Nebbs.What a cool spider.Yeh it is the one of im a celebraty.Cant imagine they do well captive bred tho.shame.


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

its featured on life in the undergrowth episode three "the silk spinners", amazing wee guy, also on that is the one that has a sticky blob on the end of a thread of silk n when a prey item flys near it swings it out n catches it!! n it can change the pheramones coming from the blob to attract dif prey!!cant remem its name tho, sure sum1 here does tho


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

that looks absolutely awsome


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

y2kcurran said:


> its featured on life in the undergrowth episode three "the silk spinners", amazing wee guy, also on that is the one that has a sticky blob on the end of a thread of silk n when a prey item flys near it swings it out n catches it!! n it can change the pheramones coming from the blob to attract dif prey!!cant remem its name tho, sure sum1 here does tho


That sounds an awsome spider to.Quality ways of catching prey.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

TobyOne said:


> Thank for the pictures Nebbs.What a cool spider.Yeh it is the one of im a celebraty.Cant imagine they do well captive bred tho.shame.


no problem  

i personally think its horrible! :lol2:

reminds me of dolls...of which im petrified of any way!


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> no problem
> 
> i personally think its horrible! :lol2:
> 
> reminds me of dolls...of which im petrified of any way!


He He.Dare i ask why you are petrified of dolls?Cant see the resembalance myself.:lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

the eyes, i actually want to curl up in to a ball and die!

to many scary movies i guess, but never liked them! always hated them always started crying when i was near them as a kid :lol2:

NO idea what kicked it off but porcelain is the worst!


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats so werid. I was studing there behaviour in one of my lessons at college... they are sooo cool! the web is awesome!


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> the eyes, i actually want to curl up in to a ball and die!
> 
> to many scary movies i guess, but never liked them! always hated them always started crying when i was near them as a kid :lol2:
> 
> NO idea what kicked it off but porcelain is the worst!


Thats just wierd.in a funny way:lol2:.Still a funky spider tho.will look for the resembalance when i next come across a doll.He He.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

lmao! i know its weird, my mates are EVIL when they remember cus they know im gone like a shot loL!


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> lmao! i know its weird, my mates are EVIL when they remember cus they know im gone like a shot loL!


Cant Believe some1 can be so scared of dolls.:lol2:.Think thats quite funny.Sorry.He He.Shouldnt laugh at someone elses phobia.This spider probably wouldnt be the best spider to add to your collection.


----------

